# Golf Shoes



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi we have talked about this before what foot ware do you wear to the range? Have you ever thought about how it effects your swing? 

Well I was talking to the local pro on the weekend and this topic come up and I asked the question does it really matter what you were to the range?
His answer was a very BIG YES!!!! He said that you should always wear your golf shoes(what ever you wear on course) at the range to help with your stance and set up but to also aid in you not getting any bad habits in your swing from wear runners, work boots that change your stability and the height of your stance(only ever so slightly but this game can be hard enough without adding extras).

So for me althought it means taking a change of shoes with me, I going to be wearing my golf shoes at the range from now on. Just thought I'd share hope it helps someone.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Wearing shoes is always a good thing and even better if you practice in golf shoes. I practice in reular shoes when hitting on artificial turf, golf shoes on grass :dunno: why


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Bob shoes do help all I was saying is that the pro recommend to always wear golf shoes weather playing or practicing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes Bob shoes do help all I was saying is that the pro recommend to always wear golf shoes weather playing or practicing.


I know that you knew what you were saying, but I wanted you to know that I knew what you were saying


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep cool Bob I get it I think....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: I agree with the Pro that you dress for practice as you would for 9 or 18 holes. Now on that statement do you practice by yourself or do you have someone with you? I go to the range under two conditions; 1 to develop ball striking 2 if there is a problem I need to fix I take some one with me to watch. I can see everyones mistakes except mine and if my observer can't help me then I get a lesson from the pro. I don't know if my approach is good ,but it is good for me.

When my golf partners are playing for our annual steak dinner we help each other on correcting problems, thats only if we or they are up a few strokes, then we have something to badger one another on the next hole " why didn't you tell me that two holes ago.":laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Normally Bob I go to the range by myself but I can see how having someone to pick you up on your faults would the person watching you must get a sore jaw by the end of the bucket of balls.:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You're such a caring person not to take someone to the range with you to help. Not enough words in the Queen's english to fix your swing eh


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Totally agree that you dress for practice in the same way you would for playing the course.

An aside on shoes... I have a pair of Callaways I bought a few weeks ago. I wore them once and got a blister. They tend to run very small. If you like a pair of Callaway shoes, buy a half size larger than you normally wear.

I prefer Foot Joys and got an interesting pair recently. I thought since they said "spikeless" on the ad, they were a street shoe, but when they showed up, they had spikes molded into the sole of the shoe. They are very comfortable to walk in, even to drive the car over to the course and I've practiced in them a couple times.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a pair of etonics and if you had a wide foot they probably wouldn't suit you but I enjoy them well once I worn them into stop the blisters...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've heard very good things about foot joy and the etonics... are they built in the style of a running shoe? I've seen guys werring that style on warm days and they love em.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think maybe a little based on a runnig shoe Bob mine look like a dress shoe and the sole is probably some where between a dress shoe and running shoe sole if that makes any sense... they are comfy though


----------

